# Alphajet



## Luis Miguel Almeida (Mar 6, 2008)

This is why Spanish F-18 don`t train with Portuguese anymore!! 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVH5HO5Pe2w_


----------



## Freebird (Mar 7, 2008)

Was that a new pilot? Waaaay too low!


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Mar 7, 2008)

He was probably picking up the mail


----------



## Luis Miguel Almeida (Mar 7, 2008)

Yes, that was probably a new pilot!!
The video is from the training squadron 103 Caracois (snails), they still train the flying manouvers like older pilots learned in our War in African Colonies.
They fly like this all the time! Curiose is that in this aircraft there is 0 accidents since 1993!!


----------



## wilbur1 (Mar 7, 2008)

What was he trying to do pick up litter in the parking lot? thats just stupid


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 7, 2008)

Dont know what he was trying to prove......


----------



## Luis Miguel Almeida (Mar 7, 2008)

It seems crazy, they really fly like this all the time!!!
Can you imagine, someone flying an F-16 like this, i see our f-16 doing this inside city limits since 9/11 events in the US!!!
And after the african war, Fiat G91´s would fly even lower!!
During a test with our AA guns, air police found it hard to follow them has targets!!


----------



## Luis Miguel Almeida (Mar 7, 2008)

Even our French friends Fly too low!!! 

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A244hlxOeH0_


----------



## Luis Miguel Almeida (Mar 7, 2008)

Another example!!

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVNOmP0QIAQ_


----------



## Luis Miguel Almeida (Mar 7, 2008)

Some more low pass!! 

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JaWvUTe03To_

Portuguese F-16

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHCi36LMg0o_

German F-4

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4KLXlE9ZU4_

greek F-4

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PF8A11AWTY_

RAF Harrier

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ByDmQr9To5c_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBVm6BNL2Kg_

and finaly!!
Airbus A310 from Portugal


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYfhC9ft_hk_


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 7, 2008)

Luis Miguel Almeida said:


> This is why Spanish F-18 don`t train with Portuguese anymore!!
> 
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVH5HO5Pe2w_


F18's also cost about 20 times more


----------



## Luis Miguel Almeida (Mar 7, 2008)

that is true!! 
Our Alphajets came at 0 $$, from Luftwaffe!
The Problem with spanish pilots was in the end they allways try to train with their fists on the ground! can you imagine why??? 
By the way i don`t have nothing against Spanish people!
I made very good friends in the Spanish air force! Haven`t seen them since my service days


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 7, 2008)

Luis Miguel Almeida said:


> The Problem with spanish pilots was in the end they allways try to train with their fists on the ground! can you imagine why???
> (



Luis, what does the train with their "fists on the ground" mean? Sorry I'm a little slow, but I would appreciate the interpretation.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 8, 2008)

When I was at Lakenheath, during an alert, they had AlphaJets doing a simulated airfield attack. I was in a 60 foot security tower and watch one of those AlphaJets come straight at us. He banked in time to buzz by and shake the daylights out of the tower. If I had been on the catwalk outside of the tower cab, I swear I could have reached out and touched it. It was something to watch their "attack" from my vantage point. Those crazy Luftwaffe pilots had us ducking a few times.

Needless to say, I was impressed with those little warbirds, and have liked them since. Very nimble.


----------



## Luis Miguel Almeida (Mar 8, 2008)

train with their fists on the ground is fist fighting!! 
Has i said before my english isn`t very good!! 
The Luftwaffe Alphajets are the ones we have they delivered the ones they were using outside Germany as payment for using a Portuguese airbase at Beja southern Portugal, Imiss their Tornados flying around here!!


----------



## Engadin (Mar 11, 2008)

pbfoot said:


> F18's also cost about 20 times more



....while pilots are free, isn´t it?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 11, 2008)

Engadin said:


> ....while pilots are free, isn´t it?



What a great first post!!!!  

Okay back on topic:

The Alphajet is a good trainer, but I would not want to use it for anything else.

Does the Portugese Airforce use them for anything other training?


----------



## Luis Miguel Almeida (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi guys!!
Engadin, i didn´t understand your post! Sorry!
Der Adler, to your question, the answer is the alphajet is now only a trainer, since the 301 squadron ( Jaguares) recieved the F-16 MLU in 25/11/2005
The Alpha was used mainly for CAS and RECCE Escort

Here is the link: 
Esquadra 301 - Jaguares

Only in Portugese for now!


----------

